# stihl MSE 220



## mer66

Need to now what you guys think of this electric saw for carving.

stihl mse 220.

mike.


----------



## carvinmark

I don't have one but I have been looking at them. I think it will make a nice carving saw. I currently use my electric Husky as one of my carving saws.


----------



## mer66

mark,

I think i am going to purchase this one, because of the way the chain brake is

set up, i.e.. inertia or hand. basically i believe that there is no better.

the two other saws i have are both 025s. (10 years old). both have cannon

bars on them. using them at the farm. but living in the boro, need to keep the

piece. bought a 50 foot colman cable extension cord for it. 10/3 10 guage.



mike.


----------



## carvinmark

Should work out good for you. You know, the shorter the cord, the better if it is large enough.


----------



## mer66

Mark I know, but I can't get any closer to my work area than around 30 feet

so I'll have to go with the 50 footer. also this is THE heaviest guage for a conductor wire at 10. the dealer said that at 50 feet 12 AWG would be fine
I should be alright with this cord at that legnth.
what do you think?
BTW this cord [email protected] exspensive for 50 feet @ $124.00, $2.48 per foot.
should last a long time.


----------



## mer66

Mark,

one other question is, I have 20 amp breakers in my garage. should this be ok,
or will the draw be too high?
the specs for this saw say 15 amps draw but, whats to say that it might draw more or less?
need your imput on this.

thankx,

mike.


----------



## carvinmark

I'm not an electritian but I think the 20 amp will be fine. That's a lot of $ for a cord, did you try ebay?


----------



## mer66

*mse 220*

mark,

yes I did, and no luck, but usually my first choice, as you say, not paying such a high price all the time.

mike.


----------



## RobbinW

*Electric saws*

Hi Mark, I dont use electric but from what I have learned from a number of carvers that do the Husky, Jonsered & the new Makita are basically manufactured by the same outfit & they turn a much higher RPM. The one time I did try one I really liked the idea of not having the large electric motor sticking out the side & getting in the way. If I were to go electric first thing I would do is to try & find a larger diameter spur or rim drive to gear it up in RPM then it will perform better as a carving saw! Heavy cords are expensive but a must if your going any distance & yes a 20 Amp breaker should handle any load from a saw also!
Thanks, Robbin
http://www.robbinsamazingart.com


----------



## carvinmark

The one time I did try one I really liked the idea of not having the large electric motor sticking out the side & getting in the way. 


That's how I feel too.


----------



## B_Turner

I know this is an old thread, but I've seen this question enough that I want to offer my opinion.

I have a 220 and use it practically every day, but not for carving. I would not give it up for anything, but I would hate to carve with it.

It's awkward, heavy as hell and the after run is like 6 or 7 seconds. I would definitely go with something lighter, maybe the 180?

But it's got torque and can pull a 20 inch bar (3/8 square) if you are not in a real big hurry. Fantastic for when I want to do some trimming or cutting and don't want to fire up a gas saw.

So for what I use it for it is great (even has two metal dogs), but IMO it's much too clumsy to carve with unless you are adrea the giant.


----------



## carvinmark

This may be a little off subject, but I love my electric for trimming branches off logs when they are on my CSM.


----------



## john taliaferro

*lights*

make sure your lights are on different circut ,at lest one. mine will pop a 20. but it will pull a 20 3/8 63 in oak . i have a new sw for a 316 if any one needs one.


----------



## NEP

B_Turner said:


> I have a 220 and use it practically every day, but not for carving. I would not give it up for anything, but I would hate to carve with it.
> 
> It's awkward, heavy as hell and the after run is like 6 or 7 seconds. I would definitely go with something lighter, maybe the 180?



I will ad a little something to this old thread:

I totally agree :agree2: with B_Turner the ergonomics stinks!
So I made a new left handle bar:























Now I have a much better handling and (something it didn't have before) balance.


----------

